# MAX Upholstery In Riverside California



## Max Upholstery




----------



## MR. BUICK

Definitely old school...down to the baby chandalier and all! Straight out of Lowrider Magazine circa 1990...I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Upholstery

1939 CHEVY "EL MALDITO"


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Jan 30 2008, 02:43 PM~9823520
> *Definitely old school...down to the baby chandalier and all! Straight out of Lowrider Magazine circa 1990...I like it!  :thumbsup:
> *



YOU KNOW IT HOMIE THATS KEEPING GEE
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery

Half vinyl top on 78 Caddy W/ Embroidery


----------



## Max Upholstery

2003 Dodge Magnum


----------



## mrchevy59

NICE CLEAN WORK MAX KEEP THEM PICS COMEING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery

1963 Chevy Impala Convertible in black leather


----------



## red_ghost

love the work. I hope I can get that good at interiors someday. I'll be ordering one of those chandeliers next paycheck. :cheesy:


----------



## 83 buick regal

I HAD SOME WORK DONE BY THESE GUYS N I WASNT ALL THAT GREAT A MATTER OF A FACT I HAD TO REDO IT CUZ THEY DIDNT DO IT RT N I HAD BROKEN CLIPS FROM MY VINLY TOP THEY DID N I WAS AS THE NEXT DAY IT WOULD BE DONE SO I THOUGH ID JUST PUT THAT OUT THERE FOR THOSE OF U WHO WANNA GO TREW THEM


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

> _Originally posted by 83 buick regal_@Feb 4 2008, 11:53 AM~9861826
> *I HAD SOME WORK DONE BY THESE GUYS N I WASNT ALL THAT GREAT A MATTER OF A FACT I HAD TO REDO IT CUZ THEY DIDNT DO IT RT N I HAD BROKEN CLIPS FROM MY VINLY TOP THEY DID N I WAS AS THE NEXT DAY IT WOULD BE DONE SO I THOUGH ID JUST PUT THAT OUT THERE FOR THOSE OF U WHO WANNA GO TREW THEM
> *


 :0


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by 83 buick regal_@Feb 4 2008, 11:53 AM~9861826
> *I HAD SOME WORK DONE BY THESE GUYS N I WASNT ALL THAT GREAT A MATTER OF A FACT I HAD TO REDO IT CUZ THEY DIDNT DO IT RT N I HAD BROKEN CLIPS FROM MY VINLY TOP THEY DID N I WAS AS THE NEXT DAY IT WOULD BE DONE SO I THOUGH ID JUST PUT THAT OUT THERE FOR THOSE OF U WHO WANNA GO TREW THEM
> *


u cant make everyone happy they stand behind there work i had a mishap happen there but they corrected it and made good on it


----------



## 83 buick regal

MAYBE THE FIXED UR BUT NOT MINE KEEP THAT IN MIND MAYB UR ONE OF THER EHOMIE I WASNT I WAS JUST A NORMAL GUY OFF THE STREET KEEPTHAT IN MIND TO EVERY1 U CANT FIX EVERY1 PROBLEMS


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by 83 buick regal_@Feb 4 2008, 10:08 PM~9866777
> *MAYBE THE FIXED UR BUT NOT MINE KEEP THAT IN MIND MAYB UR ONE OF THER EHOMIE I WASNT I WAS JUST A NORMAL GUY OFF THE STREET KEEPTHAT IN MIND TO EVERY1 U CANT FIX EVERY1 PROBLEMS
> *



that was my first time dealing with them myself anyways im not hear to argue with anybody prople can judge for them self and i dont know your sercunstances everyone handles things diferently


----------



## YAYOS64

> _Originally posted by 83 buick regal_@Feb 4 2008, 12:53 PM~9861826
> *I HAD SOME WORK DONE BY THESE GUYS N I WASNT ALL THAT GREAT A MATTER OF A FACT I HAD TO REDO IT CUZ THEY DIDNT DO IT RT N I HAD BROKEN CLIPS FROM MY VINLY TOP THEY DID N I WAS AS THE NEXT DAY IT WOULD BE DONE SO I THOUGH ID JUST PUT THAT OUT THERE FOR THOSE OF U WHO WANNA GO TREW THEM
> *


you could have kept your matters private, and p.m this man about that issue? you are trying to knock this guys hard work, for some broken vynal clips ??????? am sure any shop would have been more then happy to fix the problem, if you only went back to them and explained to them your clips where broken. since you bring the issue out, can you post pics of this horrible work done to your ride??? all i seen so far from this guy, is nothing but bad ass interior. the proof is in the pictures??


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 5 2008, 01:52 PM~9870505
> *you could have kept your matters private, and p.m this man about that issue? you are trying to knock this guys hard work, for some broken vynal clips ??????? am sure any shop would have been more then happy  to fix the problem, if you only went back to them and explained to them your clips where broken.  since you bring the issue out, can you post pics of this horrible work done to your ride???  all i seen so far from this guy,  is nothing but bad ass interior. the proof is in the pictures??
> *


x's 2 whats up yayo whats new homie thx for the possitive comments your wright max upholstery is bad ass at what they do i know they would of taken care of 83 buicks proublum they stand behind there work


----------



## YAYOS64

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Feb 5 2008, 03:03 PM~9870583
> *x's 2 whats up yayo whats new homie thx for the possitive comments your wright max upholstery is bad ass at what they do i know they would of taken care of 83 buicks proublum they stand behind there work
> *


not much bro , just here :biggrin: it is just sad to see, someone is try to knock this mans hard work ....over some vynal clips lol then he post ''KEEPTHAT IN MIND TO EVERY1 U CANT FIX EVERY1 PROBLEMS'' first of all clips, you can get them in the help section at your local autozone, max most likely has all shapes and size clips and from time to time old ones do break ..... then turns arounds and admits there was no helping him


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 5 2008, 01:46 PM~9870817
> *not much bro , just here  :biggrin: it is just sad to see,  someone is try to knock this mans hard work ....over some vynal clips lol    then he post ''KEEPTHAT IN MIND TO EVERY1 U CANT FIX EVERY1 PROBLEMS''  first of all clips, you can get them in the help section at your local autozone, max most likely has all shapes and size clips  and from time to time old ones do break ..... then turns arounds and admits there was no helping him
> *


Hey guys thanks for the positive words. Its true you cant satisfy everyone no matter what you do. Your right though , if he would have came back to me with his problem, I would have taken care of it. Any way you guys stay cool. Peace!


----------



## 83 buick regal

I DID GO TO THEM AND HE DIDNT SEEM TO CARE VERY MUCH I DIDNT SAY HE DOSNT DO NICE WORK BUT JUST LETTING PPL KNOW I HAD SOME PROBLEMS WITH HIM WHEN I DELT WITH HIM N IT WASNT ONLY CLIP IT WAS THE TME FRAME I WAS TOLD ONE THING N LANDED UP TAKEIN LONGER ,I DONT GOT ANY PICS CUZ I HAD TO GET IT REDON CUZ WATER WAS GETTIN IN WHERE IT WAS LEFT LOOSE IT WAS DONE RT ,THE OTHER SHOP SHOWED ME WHERE HIS MISTAKES WHERE MADE SO ONCE AGAIN LIKE I WAS SAYIN IM JUST PUTING OUT THERE HE MAY HAVE DONE NICE WORK FOR OTHERS BUT FOR ME IT WASNT THE BEST JUST LETTIN IT BE KNOW FOR FUTURE CUSTMERS


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## Max Upholstery

1946 Ford 4 Door


----------



## Max Upholstery

Snoop Dogg's Ride - "SNOOP DE VILLE"







SNOOP DE VILLE







Installing the Chandeliers


----------



## red_ghost

how much for the top mounted chandelier? Thats the style I want in chrome. I dont need crystals for it either, as I have about 40 of them. Please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## YAYOS64

WHAT OTHER FAMOUS CARS AND/OR PEOPLE HAVE YOU DONE


----------



## Stilo-G

Have you ever done any upholstery for a bike display


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 9 2008, 12:45 AM~9900998
> *Have you ever done any upholstery for a bike display
> *


Ive done some bike displays and some car displays. :cheesy:


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 9 2008, 01:45 AM~9900998
> *Have you ever done any upholstery for a bike display
> *


THIS GUY CAN DO ANYTHING INCLUDEING YOUR FURNITURE :biggrin: AND WHY BE LIKE EVERYONE ELSE HAVE HIM MAKE A BEAN BAG TO MATCH YOUR BIKE OR RIDE AND SIT COMFERTABLY :cheesy:


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 9 2008, 12:11 AM~9900925
> *WHAT OTHER FAMOUS CARS AND/OR PEOPLE HAVE YOU DONE
> *


I do a lot of work for Snoop Dogg. Heres a couple of pictures I Found!



































Snoop Dogg's "BROWN SUGAR"


----------



## Max Upholstery

The Laker Car!


----------



## TOXXIC

keep up the good work Max


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Feb 9 2008, 08:16 AM~9901771
> *Ive done some bike displays and some car displays. :cheesy:
> *


Im a hit up for a display and love seat :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CAPTIAN&COKE

NICE WERK


----------



## sumorcheda

83 buick regal: i appreciate your post it's important to know how businesses treat thier customers. This give other people an idea if the wanna deal with them or not.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery

1956 Chevy Sedan Delivery Tan Leather










































































































Another Happy Customer   :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS

Damn Max, I wish I could come out to Cali to work for you and learn the old skool tradition. I would love to work on some of Snoop Doggs rides or any of the ones you have there. Business is finally starting to pick up for me over here on the East Coast. If I can get away for the winter I may have to hit you up for a couple months of training. :biggrin: :worship: Keep up the good work.


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by KDI_CUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2008, 02:57 PM~10052190
> *Damn Max, I wish I could come out to Cali to work for you and learn the old skool tradition.  I would love to work on some of Snoop Doggs rides or any of the ones you have there.  Business is finally starting to pick up for me over here on the East Coast.  If I can get away for the winter I may have to hit you up for a couple months of training. :biggrin:  :worship: Keep up the good work.
> *


No problem. Always willing to teach someone so eager to learn! Keep on doing it Tim!! Later :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery

1955 CHEVY PU






































































 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery

Been without a computer for a while! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery

1985 EL CAMINO


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Apr 5 2008, 06:02 PM~10343630
> *1985 EL CAMINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks bad!! good job!


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## AWSOM69

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Apr 5 2008, 05:02 PM~10343630
> *1985 EL CAMINO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The owner must not care about the crack in the dash :uh:


----------



## 58Bowtie

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Feb 2 2008, 09:49 PM~9852243
> *NICE CLEAN WORK MAX KEEP THEM PICS COMEING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wasup Bro you drive the tanker right?


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@May 11 2008, 12:06 AM~10626931
> *Wasup Bro you drive the tanker right?
> *


I DID DRIVE A TANKER, NOT ANY MORE


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## mrchevy59




----------



## 58Bowtie

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@May 12 2008, 10:13 AM~10635047
> *I DID DRIVE A TANKER, NOT ANY MORE
> *


What happened? no wonder I dont see you @ the ethanol rack.


----------



## Max Upholstery

1932 Ford Roadster Two Tone Leather


----------



## Max Upholstery

1932 FORD ROADSTER


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## six 2

> _Originally posted by sumorcheda_@Feb 15 2008, 10:15 PM~9954469
> *83 buick regal: i appreciate your post it's important to know how businesses treat thier customers. This give other people an idea if the wanna deal with them or not.
> *


i have heard bad things about this guy from other car clubs. but i must say, his work looks very good.


----------



## Montecarloman78

Damn Mx Your Work$ Hella Clean If You U Were Clo$e To Me Id Have You Do My 78 Monte! Keep Up The Good Work!  

~~Ju$tice~~


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Jan 2 2009, 11:01 PM~12591050
> *Damn Mx Your Work$ Hella Clean If You U Were Clo$e To Me Id Have You Do My 78 Monte! Keep Up The Good Work!
> 
> ~~Ju$tice~~
> *


THANX FOR THE PROPS :cheesy:


----------



## Max Upholstery

Harley Seat SNAKE BITTEN


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Lil Spanks

do you have guhcci or l.v???


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

ANYMORE PICTURES OF OLD SCHOOL INTERIORS LIKE WHAT THE 59 EL CAMINO HAS DONE TO IT ??? HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT ?


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery

1955 Chevy Bel Air All Leather


----------



## SDLOWKO

that interior looks firme, ur work speaks 4 its self :thumbsup:


----------



## little chris

:thumbsup:


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by SDLOWKO_@Jan 30 2009, 05:19 PM~12861749
> *that interior looks firme, ur work speaks 4 its self  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the props! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FloRida

nice


----------



## Max Upholstery

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Feb 10 2009, 07:42 AM~12960582
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



right click save :thumbsup: gonna stop by soon


----------



## Max Upholstery

1969 Chevy Impala Grey Vinyl w Blue Suede


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

any more pics?


----------



## Max Upholstery

NEW PROJECT! 1941 CHEVY COUPE


----------



## luizg69

how much for something like this on a 1998 lincoln town car just the seats?


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Mar 4 2009, 08:43 AM~13176156
> *NEW PROJECT! 1941 CHEVY COUPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good :thumbsup: what are your business hours.i wanna stop by soon.i live in corona,just a few minutes away :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 7 2009, 07:47 PM~13212955
> *looks good :thumbsup: what are your business hours.i wanna stop by soon.i live in corona,just a few minutes away :biggrin:
> *


Im open 8am to 530 pm mon-fri 9am to 1pm on sat. closed sundays


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Mar 8 2009, 08:05 AM~13215504
> *Im open 8am to 530 pm mon-fri 9am to 1pm on sat. closed sundays
> *



thanks for the 411.i might see you friday


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## pepes21

DAMM GUYS THAT IS SOME CLEAN SHIT
good job keep it up guys! ! ! 
i do upholstery here in East LA
i have to give props where they are dooooo ! ! ! !


----------



## Max Upholstery

1936 Packard


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

anything new?


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## gmsupreme

> 1936 Packard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazy Jorge :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## DKM ATX

Very nice work


----------



## onepinchegrandprix

Whats the wait on a complete interior on a chopped 1983 grand prix? Somewhat like what you did on the blue 59..?? im looking for reds n magentas..?? Plus a price, thank you....


----------



## onepinchegrandprix

Also trunk and hood....??


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery

1956 CHEVY 210





































































































Me and the Owner


----------



## OneStopCustoms

beautiful work max


----------



## puertorican65

whats the charge for a tan/peanut butter stayfast top for a 65 rag


----------



## Max Upholstery

1963 Chevy Impala


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

PRICE ON OLD SCHOOL TUCK AND ROLL WITH MIRRORS ?


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## PROFICIENT AUTO SC

IM FROM SANTA CRUZ AND I MAKE THE 8 HOUR DRIVE FOR MAX TO DO MY CUSTOMERS UPHOLSTERY. NO ONE UP IN THE BAY AREA CAN DO THIS GOOD OF A JOB AND THE PRICE IS BETTER TOO. WORTH THE DRIVE. THANKS MAX SEE YAH SOON. JASON PROFICIENTAUTOSC.COM


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery

1941 CHEVY COUPE CUSTOM ROD My Latest Creation












































































































































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pepes21

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Jul 9 2009, 07:08 PM~14428451
> *1941 CHEVY COUPE CUSTOM ROD  My Latest Creation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


from one tapicero to another DDAAMM very nice work homie. . .


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by pepes21_@Jul 10 2009, 08:21 PM~14439806
> *from one tapicero to another DDAAMM very nice work homie. . .
> *


Thanks for the props Homie!


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Maximus1959

What kind of price are we talking to get something done like the green HotRod???


----------



## Max Upholstery

Here are pictures of the trunk.


----------



## Big John 69

all these dudes hatting lalo been doing my family cars for years never had any problem . he done furniture and our cars work is always bomb. getting rdy to let them redo my 69 impala again. keep up the bomb work.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

GOOD WORK HOMIE...


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## 86cuttyseabee

how much for one of those mini chandeliers? been wanting one of those for awhile, and those are some nice ass interiors man, great work


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery

1950 STUDEBAKER PU ALL LEATHER

































































































































































   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrbg

:cheesy:


----------



## 85slab

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Jan 30 2008, 09:54 AM~9821017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH TO DO A 92 TOWNCAR LIKE THIS :nicoderm:


----------



## pepes21

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Sep 15 2009, 06:59 AM~15085815
> *1950 STUDEBAKER PU ALL LEATHER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


excellent
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

i'll be taking these to you some day :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## CHOPPER 76

Very Nice Work !!!!!!


----------



## jsorenson81

PRICE TO REDO ENTIRE INTERIOR 82 BUICK REGAL
GREY DIAMOND TUCK
THANK YOU AND YOUR WORK LOOKS AWESOME


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## regalman806




----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery

Boat Seats :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Max Upholstery

1946 Ford Coupe


----------



## Max Upholstery

1994 Nissan PU









BEFORE









AFTER









BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Jun 9 2009, 08:18 AM~14136700
> *1963 Chevy Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much something like this cost?


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery

1950 Ford F-1


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Mar 22 2009, 08:16 AM~13352248
> *1936 Packard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMNNNN , CRAZY GEORGE ALWAYS HAS SUM TIGHT ASS RIDES.. IM JEALOUS... HA HA HA , THAT PACKARD IS TIGHT AS FUCK NO DOUBT...


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery

1948 Ford 4 Door


----------



## RareClass

HOW MUCH WOULD U CAHRGE TO RE UPPHOSTER A LOVE SEAT


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@May 4 2010, 07:14 PM~17392575
> *HOW MUCH WOULD U CAHRGE TO RE UPPHOSTER A LOVE SEAT
> *


Depends. But give me a call and we can see exactly what you want. 951 352 0601


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## KABEL




----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

Can you quote me on some bucket seats, rear seat, upper door panels,headliner w/sunvisors on a 87 SS monte carlo?
i want dark grey suede fronts and vynil sides.


----------



## Wicked




----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@May 28 2010, 07:41 AM~17631374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











how much 4 something like this in a 67 impala :biggrin: thanks


----------



## ILLUSTRIOUS64

what up max how much for an interior for a 64 ss just stock upholstery red


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by unique 64 ss_@Jun 17 2010, 09:09 AM~17814908
> *what up max how much for an interior for a 64  ss just stock upholstery red
> *


Give me a call 951 352 0601.


----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Mr.Eriko

:happysad:


----------



## Max Upholstery

1972 OLDS CUTLASS CONVERTIBLE


----------



## l.b. ryder

NICE WORK!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by AWSOM69_@Apr 17 2008, 12:02 AM~10435889
> *The owner must not care about the crack in the dash :uh:
> *


dash cover


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

How much is it for a lowrider bike seat.?
:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

BAD ASS WORK.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Mar 30 2010, 07:04 AM~17042316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NUMBER IS OUT OF SERVICE.!
:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Oct 29 2010, 02:11 PM~18942005
> *NUMBER IS OUT OF SERVICE.!
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Sorry guys we were moving! New address is 9000 Arlington ave. Riverside 92503.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jun 14 2010, 10:41 AM~17782241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much 4 something like this in a 67 impala  :biggrin:  thanks
> *


x2


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## Max Upholstery




----------



## *New Movement Md*

> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Feb 28 2008, 11:22 PM~10054251
> *1955 CHEVY PU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *



What did these seats come out of??? :wow:


----------



## Max Upholstery

> _Originally posted by *New Movement Md*_@Mar 11 2011, 02:31 PM~20069510
> *What did these seats come out of???  :wow:
> *


They came out of a 90's nissan 300 zx!


----------



## Max Upholstery

1939 Oldsmobile


----------



## brn2ridelo

Max Upholstery said:


> Sorry guys we were moving! New address is 9000 Arlington ave. Riverside 92503.


Pm sent


----------



## Max Upholstery

:thumbsup:


----------



## Max Upholstery

1955 Chevy Sedan Delivery "SLICK WILLY"


----------



## L-BOOGIE'S OL'LADY

Great Work!


----------



## Max Upholstery

L-BOOGIE'S OL'LADY said:


> Great Work!



Thank You!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## six 2

PHONE NUMBER IS OUT OF ORDER. :ugh: LALO PICK UP HOMIE.


----------



## cadilolo13

Can you pm a price to redo seats for a 66 rag? Also how much to redo the top. Ty


----------



## georgerr

HELL I WANT TO REDO MY INTERIOR AND WOULD LIKE TO TAKE IT TO THIS SHOP I HAVE SEEN ENOUGH OF THIS BAD ASS WORK!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Nice work


----------



## Joserios

Anyone one knows Max new contact info?


----------



## Big John 69

Lalo new # (951)850-1532


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

Max Upholstery said:


> [
> 
> Refered a friend and made the drive from Malibu only to find out they been closed for a while now. Wasted my time. i should have called first but didnt know the number only how to get there. Went elsewhere:nosad:


----------



## WESTCOASTER

FDSFDFolstery;5088805]












































































































































[/QUOTE
Very Nice!!:thumbsup: TTT!!


----------



## TOXXIC

I learned from the best,,,,,,, what up MAX hows it going


----------

